

GIG: I need an admin interface (budget $500) - LM

I have a web app which is essentially one large admin interface. I'm looking for someone to overhaul the design. The app has a number of existing users so I want to work with someone over a few weeks to introduce small changes gradually rather than just change the design overnight.<p>My budget is $500. I realise that's low but that's what it is. I'm also open to the idea of doing some programming work in exchange for your design work if that's more acceptable to you.<p>I'm in the UK (northwest) but your location isn't really important. Please get in touch if you think we can work together (learningmatters at tiscali co uk)
======
noonespecial
Not to be a downer but you really do get what you pay for. For $500 _to work
with someone over a few weeks_ you're only going to get the kind of person you
don't want.

You would be far better off, especially in this venue to explain your cause
(it is non-prof, after all) and see if there are some people around here that
might be interested in helping _you_ come up with a good design.

------
nreece
I'd suggest you to also post to freelancers.net (a UK based gig board).

Btw, checkout a recent article '10 inspiring admin interfaces' -
[http://nemetral.net/2008/09/03/10-inspiring-admin-
interfaces...](http://nemetral.net/2008/09/03/10-inspiring-admin-interfaces/)
for some cool ideas.

~~~
LM
thanks for the tip. I tried elance & co but got nowhere, I'll give freelancers
a try

That blog post is what inspired me to get the design sorted :) I can code but
I find design really difficult. I'd increase my budget but my app is non-
profit

